# Error placa base Asrock P4i65G



## danirebollo (Mar 20, 2011)

Hola, tengo un ordenador con la placa base del ordenador Acer aspire t160, con amd x2 3800... El teclado es PS2.
Empezo a dar fallos cuando lo cambie de caja y he ido descartando cosas, pero en algunas pruebas obtengo resultados confusos... a parte de no reconocer ninguna tarjeta grafica en el slot pcix (windows no pide driver ni reconoce nada y si conecto algun monitor a ella no enciende. Solo funciona la grafica integrada) el error es siempre el mismo: Un poco despues de empezar la POST las luces del teclado se encienden una vez como siempre, otra mas creo, y luego, todas a la vez, dan como 6 parpadeos muy rapido. 
Cuando windows inicia el teclado no funciona (si intento buscar cambios de hardware en el admin de dispositivos de windows, deberia reconocer el teclado si no lo habia hecho, tampoco encuentra nada) y el ratón si. Y en un momento, al mover rápido el ratón se encienden las tres luces a la vez, con tanta luminosidad como velocidad de desplazamiento tenga, si no lo muevo no enciende. Luego al rato ya no pasa eso y las luces están apagadas.

Esto a demás no pasa siempre. Ahora tengo la placa en posición vertical con la caja horizontal: tengo la placa sin tocar la caja. Y funciona todo bien (excepto la gráfica que no funciona en ningun caso). Alguna vez (casi nunca) me da el error, pero luego lo apago y espero y ya no da. Cuando no da ese error el teclado funciona perfectamente (aunque tengo la impresion de que el primer led, num lock, luce menos que los otros... en otros ordenadores lucen todos igual..).
He probado a resetear la cmos y da error igualmente, con el jumper en posición de reseteo o normal, he cambiado la pila, tambien he probado a aislar las uniones de la placa con el chasis (puesto en la caja normal) porque las uniones son unos salientes de metal bastante anchos y podrían hacer cortocircuito (en principio deberia estar diseñado para que el espacio que ocupan no tocara a nada.. pero por si acaso) y da error.
Y una vez solo me parece que era estando en windows con el error de teclado, salio un pantallazo azul, aunque no me fije en lo que ponía porque se reinicio rápido.

No tengo ni idea de que puede ser... todos los condensadores electrolíticos están bien (por lo menos no estan explotados) y mirando la placa no parece haber nada que cortocircuite...
Ahora, la placa ha sufrido varias cosas.. xd:
El procesador tenia silicona termica entre algunas patillas (habia rebosado y se habia metido debajo). Comprobando la resistencia de la pasta esta parece tener una resistencia muy elevada, pero quizas probocaran un error... he limpiado un poco a mano las patillas y con aire a presion el socket y el procesador.
Encontre un hilo cerca del socket del procesador, quiza estuviera haciendo un corto...
Ayer se me cayo la placa contra un borde del chasis metalico (cortocircuito mas o menos trnsversalmente la placa...) se puso el ventilador del procesador al maximo, se apago la pantalla y empezo a oler a semiconductor quemado. Lo apague y despues de unos segundos encendio con normalidad.

Sobre todo, mi duda es sobre el error de las luces del teclado. Igual que hay un codigo de pitidos normalizado, lo mismo alguien o algo utiliza las luces para dar error... Y tambien sobre el socket pcix: no va directamente al chipset o al procesador?... se ha estropeado parte del chipset o parte del procesador solo? me parece extraño... (aunque no imposible)

Un saludo


----------



## pandacba (Mar 21, 2011)

Vamos por parte, si te reconoce la tarjeta grafica integrada, nunca te va a reconocer la otra, entra al setup y desactiva la tarjeta on board y luego si te va a tomar la otra.
Las luces en el ratón es normal asi que eso no es problema aparte te fucniona bien.
Por otro lado puede que tu teclado este dañado, cortado un cable etc deberias probar el mismo en otro PC y/o probar con otro que sepas fehacientemente que esta funcionando, el mouse y el tecaldo tiene conectores ps2?

los pitidos te indican que hay  algo que esta faltando si lo hace en el arranque, por eso fijate que conector tiene tu teclado y donde los estas colocando, el resto no es ningún error, los de las luces del teclado tampoco


----------



## danirebollo (Mar 21, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Vamos por parte, si te reconoce la tarjeta grafica integrada, nunca te va a reconocer la otra, entra al setup y desactiva la tarjeta on board y luego si te va a tomar la otra.
> Las luces en el ratón es normal asi que eso no es problema aparte te fucniona bien.
> Por otro lado puede que tu teclado este dañado, cortado un cable etc deberias probar el mismo en otro PC y/o probar con otro que sepas fehacientemente que esta funcionando, el mouse y el tecaldo tiene conectores ps2?
> 
> los pitidos te indican que hay  algo que esta faltando si lo hace en el arranque, por eso fijate que conector tiene tu teclado y donde los estas colocando, el resto no es ningún error, los de las luces del teclado tampoco



no a ver...xd he probado desactivando la grafica integrada y tampoco va. Probare otra vez luego, pero ya lo probe. Esta placa base admite utilizar dos graficas a la vez y desactive la integrada en su dia para que no funcionara... Pero vamos, que lo he probado de todas las formas posibles.
Las luces no son en el raton, son en el teclado al ritmo del raton.
El teclado funciona bien, cuando me da error me da error con todos los teclados que he probado (que a demas funcionan en otro ordenador) y ese mismo teclado funciona bien cuando el ordenador no da error. 
Si, ambos son PS2.
No tengo pitidos de error, el error lo veo en las luces del teclado. Pitidos solo hay los normales con la POST.


----------



## amd56 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hola

Se me hace que tu problema puede ser un corto con el gabinete. Si comenzo con el cambio de case lo logico seria pensar que algo tiene que ver.

saca todo del case nuevo y prueba afuera, si funciona ya sabes la respuesta.

Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Mar 21, 2011)

Cuano arranca las luces se encienden y luego se apagan, eso no es un error
Te amdmite dos placas pero la otra no puede ser la onboard


----------



## danirebollo (Mar 21, 2011)

amd56 dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Se me hace que tu problema puede ser un corto con el gabinete. Si comenzo con el cambio de case lo logico seria pensar que algo tiene que ver.
> 
> ...



si, podria ser, pero esta fuera de la caja, esta al aire. NO tiene contacto con nada ahora, y de vez en cuando da el error.
Tambien cambie el procesador por cierto, que no lo he dicho. Tenia un amd 4000 y lo cambie por un 3800. Que funcionaba perfectamente en su placa.
Las alternativas de cambio de caja etc ya las he pensado, y por eso he hecho pruebas dentro y fuera y con tarjetas y sin ellas etc.
Pero me sigue dando error a veces y ahora esta fuera, sin caja. Puede ser un corto por ahi; no he visto ninguno pero podria ser... Tambien podria ser algo mal en el cambio del procesador, lo he revisado pero tambien podria ser... Pero sea lo que sea el error estara relacionado con el dispositivo que falle.
Lo que pregunto es si alguien sabe algo acerca del error del teclado. Igual que los errores del POST en pitidos te dicen donde esta el problema, seguramente esto también identifique el fallo.


----------



## djwash (Mar 21, 2011)

Buenas.

*Segun vi esa placa no soporta procesadores AMD, podrias explicar eso???*

http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.la.asp?Model=P4i65G

Tampoco soporta dos placas, o es la onboard o la AGP.

Cuando decis *pcix* te referis a PCI Expless? Esta no lo tiene...

Si windows no reconoce cosas en los PCI, es por que no estan todos los drivers presentes...

Si te confundiste o me confundi yo prueba esto...

Identifica el pitido y busca en la red que significa.

Prueba con teclado y mouse USB.

Formatea/reinstala windows (el que sea) desde cero.

Si no hay solucion, actualiza la BIOS...

Maneja con mas cuidado tu MB, mas aun si esta encendida... Mejor ni la muevas... Hay cosas que no me cierran aca....


----------



## danirebollo (Mar 21, 2011)

djwash dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> *Segun vi esa placa no soporta procesadores AMD, podrias explicar eso???*
> 
> ...


Ups, perdon... ahora edito todo... tengo varias placas por aqui y me confundi.. es la placa de el ordenador acer aspire t160 http://support.acer-euro.com/drivers/desktop/aspire_t160.html#driver Si algun moderador puede editar el titulo...

Windows no reconoce nada. Nada. No pide drivers. En el administrador de dispositivos donde deberia verse como minimo un driver desconocido no se ve nada. A demas las tarjetas graficas tienen driver wdm en windows y aunque no este optimizado la tarjeta enciende, y no es el caso. No funciona.
En Las ranuras pci si reconoce dispositivos. Uso una tarjeta de sonido pci (aunque la placa tiene) y a veces tambien he notado que despues de ponerla daba error. Pero Normalmente funciona con ella.

En cuanto a "Identifica el pitido y busca en la red que significa." repito nuevamente que no hay pitido. Son las luces del teclado las que siguen un patron extraño.
La solucion no es anular el puerto PS2, es encontrar donde esta el fallo y arreglarlo. Si fuera exclusivamente del puerto PS2 si podria prescindir de el, pero creo que solo es un sintoma del error que tenga.
Y ya he actualizado la bios. Antes y despues de hacerlo el error es igual.


----------



## danirebollo (Mar 24, 2011)

Ayer hice mas pruebas, es bastante extraño:
Probe a meter la placa dentro de la caja y me daba el error del teclado en la POST, poniendo la placa sobre la caja (con papeles en medio para aislar) no da error.
He ido quitando componentes y quedando solo la placa, la fuente, el procesador (con disipador) y la memoria, sigue pasando lo mismo, dentro de la caja da error y fuera no. He aislado todos los puntos de contacto con cinta aislante y he quitado tambien el panel posterior de la caja (que recubre los conectores de la placa base), también he quitado los tornillos. Apollada únicamente sobre la cinta aislante, da error. No hay ningún punto de contacto entre la caja y la placa base.
He llegado a la conclusión de que tiene que ser interferencia electromagnética causada por la fuente de alimentación (no tengo medidor, asi que no podria verificarlo...). Cuando pongo la placa dentro de la caja esta al lado de la fuente, sin embargo apollada sobre la caja esta encima (quedando la fuente debajo) y la propia placa podria actuar de pantalla protegiendo al procesador o chipset... A demas de que por la parte lateral la caja de la fuente esta cerrada, mientras que el lado que mira normalmente a la placa tiene una gran rejilla de ventilacion que no tapa nada.

La fuente la modifique hace un tiempo para añadirle los cuatro pines extra de los conectores atx de los últimos procesadores. Ahora la estoy revisando a ver que encuentro... de momento he visto un condensador (no es de los mas grandes de filtrado) un poco reventado, ni siquiera se ha abierto, solo se ha hinchado un poco por la parte superior. 
No me parece suficiente motivo para causar ningun problema, pero cuando cambie el condensador os comento.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 24, 2011)

> He llegado a la conclusión de que tiene que ser interferencia electromagnética causada por la fuente de alimentación


No lo creo. La impedancia de los dispositivos externos del PC es baja. Me "huele" más a que tenés alguna pista cortada o algún componente con una falsa soldadura.


----------



## danirebollo (Mar 24, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> No lo creo. La impedancia de los dispositivos externos del PC es baja. Me "huele" más a que tenés alguna pista cortada o algún componente con una falsa soldadura.



impedancia baja?? de que dispositivos? no hablo de componentes externos (bueno.. define externo), hablo de el procesador, de los chipsets, memorias, quiza las bobinas... los chips si trabajan con señales debiles (no se si es adecuado hablar de impedancia baja cuando no estamos acoplando etapas...) las memorias trabajan a bajo voltaje y podrian tener errores (no deberian porque estan preparadas para ello, pero..), igual el procesador y los chipsets aunque estos al tener encima el disipador metalico aislaria mas que el resto de componentes. Las bobinas por ejemplo, podrian saturarse al estar en paralelo con alguna bobina grande de la fuente. Las bobinas que estan cerca del procesador, que supongo seran de convertidores de tension, ya no funcionaria bien y el convertidor tampoco...
No lo sé, tendria que hacer pruebas sobre esto aunque no se me ocurre como. Despues de revisar la fuente aislare mas con placas metalicas para ver que pasa...

En cuanto a pista cortada o no, de la placa base no creo. Porque pruebo moviendola bastante y solo parece influir la cercania a la caja. A demas de que la placa es rigida.. xd si hubiera una pista cortada el cortocircuito o no de ella seria totalmente aleatorio.
Lo que si que he pensado es que los cables atx no hicieran bien contacto, pero tambien lo he probado.

No se si puede ser esto, y si fuera no deberia pasar porque preparan los equipos para que no pase, pero puede que este estropeado algun componente o...


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 24, 2011)

Mmmm no sé, la impedancia de salida de un TTL o cualquier dispositivo de este tipo, es muy baja.
Las entradas están conectadas a las salidas, por lo cual, también están a una baja impedancia. Las bobinas ni se inmutan por lo que pase alrededor, normalmente están seguidas de grandes condensadores.
Los niveles de señal son de 5 volts en general y algunos de 3.3 lo cual es mucho más que cualquier interferencia que puedan captar.
Cuando la placa está montada, quiera uno o no, se flexiona en algunos puntos. Quizás no haya una pista cortada, como dije quizás sea una soldadura defectuosa.
Pero descartá que sea por interferencia, si no, vendrían todas las placas y computadoras sin caja


----------



## danirebollo (Mar 24, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Mmmm no sé, la impedancia de salida de un TTL o cualquier dispositivo de este tipo, es muy baja.
> Las entradas están conectadas a las salidas, por lo cual, también están a una baja impedancia. Las bobinas ni se inmutan por lo que pase alrededor, normalmente están seguidas de grandes condensadores.
> Los niveles de señal son de 5 volts en general y algunos de 3.3 lo cual es mucho más que cualquier interferencia que puedan captar.
> Cuando la placa está montada, quiera uno o no, se flexiona en algunos puntos. Quizás no haya una pista cortada, como dije quizás sea una soldadura defectuosa.
> Pero descartá que sea por interferencia, si no, vendrían todas las placas y computadoras sin caja



Bueno, no vendrian sin caja, vendrian en mas cajas xd (jaula de faraday...)
La impedancia de salida de un integrado sensible como una memoria puede ser mas o menos baja, pero la entrada es alta (Ibias=~0; R=inf).
Y las bobinas si se inmutan, lo que no se es si lo hacen a estas frecuencias y en el uso concreto que tengan.
Es una posibilidad algo descabellada, pero podria ser posible en cuanto a que el error que tengo es un error que refiere al funcionamiento de los circuitos (si fuera una explosion seria mas raro aun que fuera interferencia... por ejemplo).
La placa se flexiona en esta y casi todas las placas que tengo, por latension a la que la somete el disipador del procesador que para su anclaje usa tornillos con muelles como tensores.

Puede ser una soldadura defectuosa por dilatacion con el uso (que tampoco deberia porque el coeficiente termico de la placa y de los materiales es, en teoria, el mismo (o eso dicen los fabricantes smd)).

Bien, ahora mas pruebas: mejor dos fotos xd
He puesto la fuente totalmente separada por su pared metalica en diferentes posiciones y parece no alterar el funcionamiento, asi que descarto de momento la interferencia.
En ambas fotos tengo solo la fuente, el procesador con su disipador y las memorias. En la que la placa esta sobre la mesa da error y en la otra no.

He repasado nuevamente los conectores atx y no parece cambiar nada.. quiza no lo halla hecho bien porque es un poco dificil acceder a ellos (he intentado cerrarlos un poco con una cuchilla).

Una observación que he hecho, no se si es casualidad (si me había pasado antes o no...), es que cuando funciona bien se para antes de la POST para decirme que restaure los valores de la bios (lo tengo en clear cmos) y cuando me da error no lo hace, y tarda algo mas en hacer la POST.

Por cierto gracias a todos por responder

Seguire.. xd


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 24, 2011)

Quizás no tenga nada que ver, pero, verificaste la tensión de la pila que está en la placa madre?


----------



## panama1974 (Mar 24, 2011)

Una ves tuve ese problema similar porque  la fuente de poder recien nueva tenia un hilo de estaño desde el cable caliente al tierra y pasaba corriente al chassis de la misma y al ponerla  todo el case estaba energisado y al encender no enviaba video , por casualidad estaba tocando el case y el piso y me dio un correntaso , salu2.


----------



## danirebollo (Mar 24, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Quizás no tenga nada que ver, pero, verificaste la tensión de la pila que está en la placa madre?



Sisi, la mire. De hecho la cambie por si acaso, pero vamos, que en un caso da error y en el otro no, sin haber cambiado nada.



panama1974 dijo:


> Una ves tuve ese problema similar porque  la fuente de poder recien nueva tenia un hilo de estaño desde el cable caliente al tierra y pasaba corriente al chassis de la misma y al ponerla  todo el case estaba energisado y al encender no enviaba video , por casualidad estaba tocando el case y el piso y me dio un correntaso , salu2.


Eso fue lo primero que pense, pero no no es eso en este caso, ya digo: ahora esta sobre una mesa de madera, sin caja ni nada...


----------



## panama1974 (Mar 25, 2011)

En la foto se ve que tienes 3 memorias , quitale 2 y deja solo una , a veces no hacen buen contacto y no quieren encender , eso me paso con una hp compac y con solo sacarle la memoria o desconectarle el disco y duro y volverselo a conectar quedaba el bios en cero , esas marca hp , ibm , dell , acer con cuaquier cosita se ponen necias , salu2.


----------



## danirebollo (Mar 25, 2011)

panama1974 dijo:


> En la foto se ve que tienes 3 memorias , quitale 2 y deja solo una , a veces no hacen buen contacto y no quieren encender , eso me paso con una hp compac y con solo sacarle la memoria o desconectarle el disco y duro y volverselo a conectar quedaba el bios en cero , esas marca hp , ibm , dell , acer con cuaquier cosita se ponen necias , salu2.


 Esta probado. Dos son las que venian con el ordenador y la otra la compre. Con cualquiera de las convinaciones posibles pasa lo mismo.


----------



## panama1974 (Mar 26, 2011)

Segun dices se te resbaló la placa e iso corto con el chasis del case y as intentado por todos lados y nada , creo que tu placa murio , aqui tengo una asrock que encendia los fan y no enviaba video , cambie procesador , memorias , fuente, le intale tarjeta de video para descartar si estaba averiada la integrada , disco duro y nada , por alli la tengo tirada, salu2


----------



## danirebollo (Mar 26, 2011)

Nono... Creo que no has leido bien: la placa funciona, excepto la tarjeta de sonido integrada y el slot pcix.
Y da error de teclado en determinadas posiciones. Con los puertos mirando al techo la tarjeta funciona siempre por ejemplo.

Ayer estañe algunas pistas que estaban rayadas, que no parecian estar cortadas pero por si acaso. Tambien cambie la fuente de alimentacion. Todo sigue igual.


----------



## danirebollo (Mar 27, 2011)

ahora me ha dado el error otra vez y lo he dejado arrancar (tengo puesto windows xp) y se ha quedado en la pantalla que sale una barra moviéndose antes de cargar windows. No se ha bloqueado, pero ha estado mas de lo normal, y luego: pantallazo azul. He recogido los siguientes datos:
"stop 0x0000007E(0xC0000005; 0xF7660756; 0xF798B42C; 0xF798B128)"
Voy a buscar a ver si encuentro informacion sobre estas posiciones de memoria... o preguntare en los foros de microsoft y os digo...


----------



## panama1974 (Mar 27, 2011)

Has intentado formatear el disco duro y hacer una instalacion nueva del xp ?, intenta eso a ver que sucede , salu2.


----------



## danirebollo (Mar 27, 2011)

panama1974 dijo:


> Has intentado formatear el disco duro y hacer una instalacion nueva del xp ?, intenta eso a ver que sucede , salu2.



He probado con 7 y con xp. No tiene nada que ver el SO porque el problema da en el POST (el parpadeo de teclado, como unas 8 veces en un segundo).
Segun estoy viendo el error que refiere a la posicion de memoria 0x0000007E:
"Este problema puede producirse si un subproceso del sistema genera una excepción que el controlador de errores no intercepta."
Tendría que comprobar individualmente que funcionan bien el controlador del teclado, y el del slot pcix, que son los dos que estan asociados al error. El teclado porque es donde se muestra y el slot pcix porque no funciona. El problema es que ambas funciones si no me equivoco estan directamente integradas en los chipsets y no tienen un chip intermedio especifico para ellas. Por ejemplo, en otra placa con la que tuve un fallo en el chip de sonido porque lo cortocircuite, desoldé el chip y siguió funcionando sin la función de sonido.


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 27, 2011)

danirebollo dijo:


> Encontre un hilo cerca del socket del procesador, quiza estuviera haciendo un corto...
> Ayer se me cayo la placa contra un borde del chasis metalico (cortocircuito mas o menos trnsversalmente la placa...) se puso el ventilador del procesador al maximo, se apago la pantalla y empezo a oler a semiconductor quemado. Lo apague y despues de unos segundos encendio con normalidad.



El olor no es de casualidad.. algo se quemo/resintio.. y si pones otra placa de video externa anda? o solo con esa que estas probando.. Como es eso que lo tenes en clear cmos?  continuamente? nah.. eso es un instante y lo pones normal.. 

Cuando pones el mother evidentemente o bien toca en algun lado o la torcion de apretar provoca la falla..

Las luces del teclado indican el reset a todos los subsistemas que envia el micro. Si lo esta repitiendo es que hay algo raro en algun dispositivo. Saca todo y deja solo el mother, y teclado a ver si modifica en algo.


----------



## dadybik (Abr 4, 2011)

Hola Rebollito, me parece que el amigo "brujo" tiene razón, te debe estar tocando en algún lado del chasis, muchas veces cuando la asegurás al mismo los tornillos al ajustarse deforman una parte del impreso el cuál no debes olvidarte no es de una capa sino de algunas más. Deberás intentar pormenorizadamente ensayo-error hasta que individualices el fallo, se ve que el hardware esta ok pero esa inestabilidad puede ser un falso contacto o dos.... 
Si ese ordenador estará a tu servicio para jugar creo que no importa pero si lo tienes para un servidor o necesitas que sea confiable deberías conseguirte otra placa base y ponerle debian o ubuntu como sistema operativo. Respecto a otro foro en el que has aportado antes de las fuentes conmutadas me gustaría que contaras como te ha ido que tengo mucho interés de progresar en ese tema que si lo aprendo bien me permitirá realizar mucho proyectos a bajo coste.
No quiero distraerlos del tema principal y gracias por la información. Todavía no tengo los privilegios para enviar mensajes dirijidos o personales pero tené a bien de enviarmelo si puedes al mío personal que no se si está publicado.
Un saludo cordial
dady@comodoro.com


----------

